# Does calcium turn stool different color



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

I guess this is the place to ask. When I take calcium my stools are a very pale yellow, almost white. Is this normal?thanks


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, me too. I don't know why.


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

Mine was whitish..then it turned green...happens everytime I take the Calcium. Oh well least the Calcium works. But I hate the colour green purple or a nice shade of blue would be much nicer.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Not me, no change whatsoever! Isn't that weird, it shows you how we are all SO SO different!!!


----------

